# Ice Yacht vs Hendee



## filmonger (Nov 2, 2015)

Thought this was kind of cool!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 2, 2015)

Now that is real racing, I wished I could have seen that race in person.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 2, 2015)

awesome - but they didn't say who won


----------

